# Inner diameter of C cell maglite?



## CoyoteRed (Jul 3, 2003)

Someone in another post mentioned something about 3AA cells fitting a C cell maglite. While laying this out it looks aweful tight even just the cells alone.

So my question is what's the inside diameter of a C cell Mag or, alternatively, will 3 AA's fit?

The reason I ask is I think I've figured out a way to use 6 AA's in a 2C Mag even though the cells are slightly longer. But this can happen only if they can physically fit.

TIA

CR


----------



## DSpeck (Jul 3, 2003)

They don't fit. The ID of a Mag 2C is 1.038" approximately, and the AA cells are about .550 in diameter, so as you see, even 2 side by side are too big to fit. Sorry to burst your bubble...


----------



## CoyoteRed (Jul 3, 2003)

Whoa! That doesn't leave much room for even a C cell! According to QuickBeam's site a C cell is 1.03" and giving tolerances that's pretty tight!

No need to be sorry for bursting any bubbles, it was just a thought. Thanks!

CR


----------



## UK Owl (Jul 9, 2003)

Are you confusing AA cells with AAA cells, I think three AAA cells will be about the same size as a C cell.


----------



## Outerdirkness (Jun 20, 2015)

3 AAA's will fit, I use 2 battery packs from a couple of dollar store LED lights...so far so good!


----------



## fivemega (Jun 20, 2015)

CoyoteRed said:


> Someone in another post mentioned something about 3AA cells fitting a C cell Maglite.



*This statement is not true but possibly he meant:
3AAA cells fitting a C cell Maglite.
Or
3AA cells fitting a D cell maglite.*


----------



## MIKES250R (Jun 23, 2015)

Will a 26650 fit in a C cell maglite?


----------



## fivemega (Jun 24, 2015)

MIKES250R said:


> Will a 26650 fit in a C cell maglite?


*26xxx cells are too fat to fit inside standard M*g "C"
However, it's possible to bore inside of M*g "C" to accommodate 26500 or 26650 cells inside.
Since total length of each 26650 may vary 67~71mm, therefore 2x26650 won't even fit in bored out M*g "C"
Just Google Stylish M*g "C" SS Wide Tail Cap,
Wide/Deep 2x18650 M*g C Tail cap 
and 
M*g C & D Extension Tube By Fivemega
to find out possibilities.*


----------

